

Experts worry that “phony numbers” are misleading investors - randomname2
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/experts-worry-phony-numbers-misleading-070222254.html

======
randomname2
Companies like Tesla, Twitter and Facebook are especially guilty of this if
you compare GAAP and "non-GAAP" numbers.

